# Paiement par carte bancaire sur Internet



## Eric32 (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon imac et commence à "jouer" avec. 
Je signale venir du monde PC que je connais très bien.

J'ai un soucis que peut être certains de vous connaissent déjà.
J'essaye d'acheter sur le WEB en payant avec ma carte bancaire et tous mes achats sont refusés ! J'ai utilisé ma vrai CB bleu et une eCard mais rien à faire les paiements ne sont pas acceptés !

Y-a t'il une sécurité sur le mac qui empèche certaines informations de transiter sur le réseau ?

Avez-vous une idée de ce qui se passe ??

Merci de votre aide

Eric


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

bienvenue
préciser un brin

type de connexion ( ethernet- wifi)
reglage de navigateur ( navigateur non précisé d'ailleurs)

sites concernés
( en http ?, en htpps? , avec sans envoi de certificat etc)

et via d'autres navigateurs?
tester via camino ou firefox


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Eric32 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de recevoir mon imac et commence à "jouer" avec.
> Je signale venir du monde PC que je connais très bien.
> 
> ...



Je sais qu'avec ma banque je ne peux payer qu'avec une eCard. Par défaut les règlement avec la vraie carte sont bloqués.
J'imagine que ton compte n'est pas débiteur?

Et si j'ai bien compris, quand tu faisais tes achats sur PC, ça fonctionnait bien?

Le plus simple serait que tu nous donnes le numéro de ta carte, histoire que dans notre grande bonté on recherche ce qui cloche. Et n'oublie pas de nous donner le cryptogramme.


----------



## Eric32 (16 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bienvenue
> préciser un brin
> 
> Merci de m'aider
> ...



Je signale n'utiliser que les produits standards fournis avec la machine.
Ce mac est quelques peu déroutant pour un utilisateur PC !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




pithiviers a dit:


> Je sais qu'avec ma banque je ne peux payer qu'avec une eCard. Par défaut les règlement avec la vraie carte sont bloqués.
> J'imagine que ton compte n'est pas débiteur?
> 
> Et si j'ai bien compris, quand tu faisais tes achats sur PC, ça fonctionnait bien?
> ...



Bonjour Pithiviers,

OUI, cela marchait nickel avec le PC (vrai CB ou ecard).
OUI, mon compte est bien évidement créditeur !
NON, tu n'aura pas mes coordonnées bancaires 

Eric


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Et c'est sur quel site que tu essaie de faire tes achats?
Certains sites n'aiment Safari, ça vient peut-être de là.


----------



## TiteLine (16 Juillet 2009)

J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre à quel moment le paiement est refusé. Est-ce lors de la transaction ou reçois-tu un mail te disant que le paiement n'a pas pu être effectué un peu plus tard?

Cela m'est arrivé une seule fois suite à un problème technique mais les sites font plusieurs tentatives de prélèvements lorsque la première échoue et mon paiement a ensuite été accepté.

Un problème avec la configuration du coupe-feu? mais j'en doute.

Comme l'a dit Pascal, il faut essayer avec différents navigateurs, je crois qu'à chaque fois que j'ai utilisé la e carte, c'était avec Firefox.


----------



## legascon (16 Juillet 2009)

Le paiement par CB est peut-être bloqué parce que le montant de ton achat dépasse ton plafond de paiement ?

Pour une CB Visa de base, c'est entre 2000 et 2400 euros, généralement sur 30 j. glissants.

Avec une CB Visa premier, c'est beaucoup plus (vers 7500 euros je crois).

Attention les plafonds diffèrent selon les banques.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

quel safari
3 ou 4?
et j'ajoute et insiste
firefox ou camino

car si parfois des transactions sécurisées coincent en safari ( du moins les anciens safari)   avec certains  sites marchands ,les impots à une époque  etc

rare que ca resiste à firefox


( Si les condtions purement bancaires evoquées au dessus n'interviennent pas)

et comme on est très  gentils , je trouve la proposition de pithivers très interessante

une  chtite commande groupée ?


----------



## Eric32 (16 Juillet 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre à quel moment le paiement est refusé. Est-ce lors de la transaction ou reçois-tu un mail te disant que le paiement n'a pas pu être effectué un peu plus tard?
> 
> Cela m'est arrivé une seule fois suite à un problème technique mais les sites font plusieurs tentatives de prélèvements lorsque la première échoue et mon paiement a ensuite été accepté.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

tout ce passe bien lors de la transaction. mais :
- sur Amazon, je reçois un mail donnant des indications erronées (date d'expiration), malgré que mes coordonnées bancaires soient bonnes sur le site) !!
- sur un autre site, la transaction est carrément annulée (message sur le site : "les coordonnées de votre carte bleu ne sont pas accepté par notre banque.).

ce sont des achats dont le montant n'est pas important.

Mes derniers achats se sont faits avec mon PC sous IE les 2 et 3 juillet dernier sans aucun soucis ! J'achète sur Internet depuis longtemps, mais il est vrai, jamais avec Safari !

Depuis que je suis sur le imac avec safari, cela ne marche pas !! 
Pensez-vous que cela provienne du navigateur Safari ?? 

Personnellement, je trouve cela un peu gros que l'on ne puisse pas payer avec sa carte bleu avec ce navigateur !!

Merci de votre aide

Eric


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

firefox

et je dirai aussi
tester sur un AUTRE compte OS X de ton mac
( avec safari puis firefox)


----------



## legascon (16 Juillet 2009)

Ca sent plus le problème bancaire que le problème logiciel.

Si avec firefox, ca buggue toujours,  je commencerais par téléphoner à ma banque en disant que deux sites de VPC refusent vos coordonnées bancaires (et n'hésitez pas à demander un geste commercial si la banque a fait une boulette en "créant" votre ecard).


----------



## TiteLine (16 Juillet 2009)

Effectivement c'est bizarre d'ailleurs il me semble qu'en fait j'ai déjà effectué des transactions avec Safari , seul le numéro de la carte électronique a été généré sur le site de ma banque via firefox.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

et y a ca





Eric32 a dit:


> ce sont des achats dont le montant n'est pas important.


resonger à la proposition de pithiviers

je me porte volontaire pour un gros achat 
( pas encore booké les vacances  et partir loin c'est tentant)


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

Et en passant commande maintenant, via pc, sur les même sites et pour le même montant ?

ça permettrait de rayer plusieurs possibilités de la checklist nan ?


----------



## Eric32 (16 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Et en passant commande maintenant, via pc, sur les même sites et pour le même montant ?
> 
> ça permettrait de rayer plusieurs possibilités de la checklist nan ?



Je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire car :
- Je viens d'installer la dernière version de firefox et le PB est toujours là.
- Ma carte est bonne (courses faites hier en ville sans aucun soucis).

*AURAIS-JE FAIS UN MAUVAIS CHOIX EN CHOISISSANT DE REMPLACER MON PC PAR UN MAC ????*

Rassurez-moi


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

Eric32 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire car :
> - Je viens d'installer la dernière version de firefox et le PB est toujours là.
> - Ma carte est bonne (courses faites hier en ville sans aucun soucis).
> 
> ...


mais pas du tout
on peut parfaitement faire des achats sur mac et ceci depuis des années
mais il y a peut etre un truc avec TA carte ou banque

ou ta connexion

je penche pour carte


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2009)

Si les sites d'achat posant problème, sont situés hors de France, vérifier que la carte bancaire est bien Internationale.

(jamais eu aucun souci pour payer par CB ou eCarte bleue depuis mes Macs)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais pas du tout
> on peut parfaitement faire des achats sur mac et ceci depuis des années
> mais il y a peut etre un truc avec TA carte ou banque
> 
> ...



Moi ça fait des années que je règle sur le net avec mon Mac et j'ai jamais eut de problèmes. Même ma soeur qui est une bille en informatique fait ses réglements à partir de son Mac sans problème. Et on tourne tous les 2 sur Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

par contre pour que des connexions sécurisées fonctionnent il faut bien entendu ne pas avoir réglé un truc qui les invaliderait
( je songe à cookies et certificats voire connexion)

et que le lieu de connexion n'ait pas un truc en plus


 pour l'instant on n'a ni  etablissement bancaire ni type de carte , ni FAI  et  1 seul exemple ( amazon)  et encore on ne sait pas lequel  local ou pas.


----------



## daffyb (16 Juillet 2009)

et la navigation privée ? ça bloquerait pas les achats par hasard ?


----------



## TiteLine (16 Juillet 2009)

Bah j'ai justement commandé sur amazon (US) en avril à partir du mac et je n'ai eu aucun problème. J'ai fait d'autres commandes, toujours aux US et encore une fois,  ça s'est aussi bien passé sous mac.

Il doit y avoir effectivement quelque chose qui bloque au niveau des connexions sécurisée :/


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

ouep 
fichier corrompu OS pas optimisé , réglages
( ou un souci X avec la carte)

ceci dit j'ai relu tout le fil
c'est un nioube mac
y a peut etre un truc mal réglé à l'insu de son plein gré

on attend des renseignements
on est certainement en route vers la triologie classique reparation des autorisatons , combo update, test autre session
( des choses classiques et rien de sorcier)


----------



## Eric32 (23 Juillet 2009)

legascon a dit:


> Le paiement par CB est peut-être bloqué parce que le montant de ton achat dépasse ton plafond de paiement ?
> 
> Pour une CB Visa de base, c'est entre 2000 et 2400 euros, généralement sur 30 j. glissants.
> 
> ...


 
YES, tu as gagné... Eh oui, après prise de renseignements auprès de ma banque, il s'agit bien de cela ! J'ai dépassé le plafond des dépenses mensuelles par CB ! C'est une sécurité au cas ou la carte aurait été volée ! 

Heureusement qu'il y-a la carte de ma femme 

Merci de votre aide et désolé de vous avoir fait poser des questions. Mais bon ... Cela fait un petit rappel sur l'usage de la carte bleu !

Eric


----------

